# Wild Pigeon with bad foot



## Carolina (Jun 27, 2006)

A couple of days ago I found and caught a wild pigeon, it had it's right leg up and the "fingers" looked wobbly. The bird flapped its wings but it didn’t look like it wanted to fly.
I put it in a cage with paper, water and food. After 3 days the bird looks better, it is even trying to peck me, but it still won’t put its foot down, and I also noticed that when flapping it moves the right wing a little bit less and at a lower angle than the left one. The foot looks a little bit swollen but has no visible injuries, the fingers look “broken” they don’t have any strength. Because the fingers look broken I cut a straw to fit each finger so that they will at least be straight. 
I am keeping the bird in my backyard because I have 2 cats at home and I feel it would be very stressful for the bird to be around them.

Could somebody please advice me of what to do to keep the bird comfortable, and does somebody by any chance know anybody that would be willing or have the knowledge to take care of this pigeon, I am in LA.

Thanks!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and welcome to Pigeon Talk.

Thank you for helping this needy pigeon.

You should make a bed for him in a small box within a acge, that will confine him and keep him from moving around for now. The box should be cushioned with a layer of towels, especially under the leg to support it.

Please check the following resources for help:

http://www.tc.umn.edu/~devo0028/contactA.htm#la

http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm


----------



## Carolina (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Treesa.
So you think that with the straws the fingers will get better? I just need to give the bird a peaceful place to rest while it gets better... 
How long do you think I should keep it confined, today while cleaning the cage it perched on one side of the cage and flew around a bit, so at least I am happy to know that nothing is wrong with the wings.
As far as feeding, what is the ideal, because I was touching her (I thing its a female) breast and could feel the bone in the middle, so I guess she is underweight.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Carolina said:


> Could somebody please advice me of what to do to keep the bird comfortable, and does somebody by any chance know anybody that would be willing or have the knowledge to take care of this pigeon, I am in LA.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Carolina,

I am in South Orange County in Lake Forest and would be happy to try and help you out .. give me a call tomorrow (Monday) and let's see what we can work out 949-584-6696.

Terry


----------



## Carolina (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks Terry!
I will call you today after 2pm if that's ok.
Talk to you later...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Carolina said:


> Thanks Terry!
> I will call you today after 2pm if that's ok.
> Talk to you later...


That will be fine ..

Terry


----------



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

It's good that you taped the toes straight. When I first got Cielo, his toes were all curled inward, so I put on a straw splint; and for about four weeks, when I'd test him, he didn't look like he had any ability to perch on it at all, not any kind of gripping strength or anything ... but I think that could be because moving the muscles involved in that probably made his leg hurt. He's healed up all right, and if he has a limp, it's very slight. He can perch and grasp with his right foot just like the other foot.

Rach


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Carolina made a no doubt grueling drive from her area of Los Angeles down to me with the bird this afternoon. Carolina is to be commended for her care and concern for the bird as well as the very nice toe splints she had done. The bird is a youngster with a broken leg. The leg has been set, and I think all will be well in a relatively short time. It does look like a pigeon bootie might be needed while the leg heals.

It was great to meet you, Carolina, and thank you again for all your wonderful efforts to help this bird. 

Pictures coming soon!

Terry


----------



## Carolina (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks Terry and everybody else that replied. It's great to know that there is such a large group of people that cares about our little feathered friends.
Terry, it was a pleasure meeting you and thanks again from the bottom of my heart.
You guys rock!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Great news!

Thanks to Carolina and Terry for their time and caring! Makes my day!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yep .. a very happy ending for Carolina's little one. It couldn't have happened without her. For most of you, you can't even imagine coming from where Carolina did down to me and then going home in the worst of rush hour traffic. Carolina is a HEROINE! Her bird is doing fine .. going to name it after her .. just don't know yet if it's Carolina or Carlton .. Don't even start with the "Carlton The Doorman" jokes ..

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Terry and Carolina.
Great teamwork.

Reti.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Carolina,

Thank you so much for going out of your way to bring this bird to Terry.  


Terry,

Thank you for taking this bird "under your wing" and the update......of course...we expect a picture or two now.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

This is such a great story. Now yall know that anyone whose forum name is Carolina has to be a good "guy".  

Seriously, Carolina, that was a wonderful thing you did and the pigeon could not be in better hands than Terry's.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*2 Pics of Carolina Here ..*

http://www.rims.net/2006Jun29/

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, what a sweetie. The ducklings are so adorable. 
Thanks for the pics. 

Reti


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Carolina said:


> Thanks Terry and everybody else that replied. It's great to know that there is such a large group of people that cares about our little feathered friends.
> Terry, it was a pleasure meeting you and thanks again from the bottom of my heart.
> You guys rock!


Awwwww. A peeper! 
Thanks for looking after the baby. In a couple of weeks, you get to see her fly free. It's a moment you should look forward too. Yup, they are freeloaders, yup they are demons, - but you gotta love 'em anyway.
Welcome abord.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*How nice of you to drive*

the bird down to Terry, I know that drive can be horrible especially in traffic hour....Both of you are wonderful.....coos- to you....

Andi


----------



## babyangelwings (Nov 1, 2005)

Oh you guys.......while reading this thread I actually had tears (the good kind). It DOES feel so good to know what good and caring people there are in this world, and I am always amazed that so many of you always know exactly what to do! Tanya


----------



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

Awesome teamwork. Glad to hear another happy story. Pigeon Talk members seem to be making the world a better place for pigeons-- One bird at a time. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Carolina (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh my god! she got sooo big, and looks great!
I am so glad I took her to you, you are doing a wonderful job.
Thank you for posting her photo.

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!
XOXO to you and to Carolina


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi back to you, Carolina, from Carolina! Carolina the bird is doing well and almost all grown up!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Update On Carolina ..*

Carolina, the pigeon, is showing definite signs of PMV today .. extreme star gazing .. I am sooooo not amused .. We'll be fine, but I'm so sad for this lovely little bird to now come up with this. We were just about at the end of our quarantine period, and here it is. I guess I should be thankful that Carolina was still quarantined. She's in otherwise good health and of a good weight, so at least we have a decent starting point .. 

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

DARN, Terry! I'm so sorry to hear about Carolina...just when you thought she was safe to "come out of the woods!"

Do keep us updated! In your capable hands, I'm sure she will do well! 

WARM HEALING HUGS!!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

I too am sorry to hear about Carolina's setback How strange that she would do so well for so long and seem PMV free, but I don't know enough about this virus to understand what could have happened. I'm glad to hear she's in good weight and health though.

Do you think there is a possibility that this is paratyphoid instead?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

I'm SO sorry to hear about this new development. It seems like that Reti had one or two who also showed symptoms after rehab had progressed nicely. So the bird had to actually have the disease well before symptoms show up.

I bet you are SO glad she was still in isolation.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

It's certainly possible that Carolina has paratyphoid and not PMV. She is getting a course of Baytril just in case. It was definitely a shock to see this lovely youngster go from looking and acting perfectly normal one day to having severe star gazing the next. Hopefully all will be well.

Terry


----------



## Carolina (Jun 27, 2006)

Dear Terry,

 I am soo sorry to hear that she is sick, I really do not know much about bird illnesses, but I will look up the name to have an idea.

It saddens me to know she is sick but at the same time I am so glad she is under your care, if something like this would have happened while she was with me I doubt I would have known what to do. If there is anything I can do to help please let me know.

I hope she gets better, I am praying for her.
Thanks for keeping me posted.

Carolina


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Carolina (the human)  

Carolina, the bird, is doing just fine. I still can't say whether it's PMV or paratyphoid, but she's getting all the supportive care she needs and will come out of this one way or another and be OK. It was just a very big surprise to me to see this happen with her.

Carolina is a very sweet bird and doesn't stress or mind getting meds or feedings, and that is a very big help.

Dear Carolina (the human) .. don't worry too much .. I think this is all fixable.

I'm very glad to know you are following Carolina's (the bird) thread. I knew you were a very special person to have done all you did, and you've just proven it again.

Terry


----------



## Carolina (Jun 27, 2006)

Terry thanks for your reply, and once again thank you sooooooo much for taking such good care of Carolina and all her friends.
Carolina - the human


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

To Carolina (of the human and bird kind), my continued HUGS, WARM HEALING THOUGHTS and well wishes: health for bird C. and stressless mind for human C. !   

I have complete confidence in Terry pulling bird Carolina through this. Only "time" is slow!

Look forward to positive updates!


----------

